# RCI wants your deposit: Badly!



## jesuis1837 (May 26, 2006)

I have to be honest with you, until last evening i was still having some doubts about what most of you wrote about RCI renting your deposit week instead of keeping it as what we have been told at first for using as exchange...

I guess it has happened to you before but for me it was a first: First time since i am owner at my resort that i have planned to use my week (for the summer 2007) instead of going somewhere else. A representative of RCI called us last night to ask me why i had not deposited yet my 2007 (!!!) week with them!   Told the guy simply because we already made up our mind that we will be in Palm Beach next summer. He told us he was willing to give us an extra vacation right away for (forgot the name of the resorts) Miami, Hawaii or at the Hyatt Regency (i remember that one) in Washington D.C. if we ever change our mind.....    Didnt bite but was wondering if it is now a common tactical by RCI to make us deposit our upcoming years...


----------



## caribbean (May 26, 2006)

I have been getting a lot of calls from them lately. The number shows up as *506/637-6059 *on caller ID. I made the mistake of answering the first call the day I came home from the hospital. Not feeling good at the time, I interupted the speel and told her I was just back from the hospital and it was not a good time. She apoligized and hung up. But have been getting 2-3 calls a day since then. Frankly I don't want to take the chance of talking to them and having my week deposited against my wishes. So just haven't answered that number. Funny thing is, I think they want the good week that I no longer own. It is still showing in my account even though I sold it about 18 months ago.


----------



## jesuis1837 (May 26, 2006)

My call was from RCI (area code 317, i think it is in Indiana). It was a legit representative.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 26, 2006)

jesuis1837 said:
			
		

> My call was from RCI (area code 317, i think it is in Indiana). It was a legit representative.



Yes 317 is their local area code for Indianpolis.


----------



## Pit (May 26, 2006)

506 area code is... Canada: New Brunswick


----------



## wackymother (May 27, 2006)

I've gotten RCI calls from both Indiana and New Brunswick in Canada. I couldn't figure out who was calling me from New Brunswick (it was showing up on my caller ID record) and then when I finally answered, it was RCI.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 27, 2006)

"RCI wants my deposit: badly"

Reminds me of the old girlfriends quip, "He said he wanted to love me badly,  And he did."


----------



## Egret1986 (May 27, 2006)

RCI has been calling me all week also.  I finally decided to answer yesterday.  They asked me if I was going to deposit my weeks.  Told them I didn't know what my plans were yet.  Rep. didn't press nor offer an Extra Vacation.


----------



## Jimster (May 28, 2006)

This is nothing more than SOP for RCI.  They call frequently.  They don't usually offer additional weeks etc but it is their way of getting in more deposits.


----------



## candid (Jun 2, 2006)

RCI has call centers in Indianapolis and New Brunswick. They have outbound agents who call customers soliciting deposits and renewels of membership (if applicable). They do it because it generates more deposits and renewals for them. The weeks you own do not determine whether or not you get called; the closer your membership is to expirring the more likely you are to get a call. 

The extra week thing often has to do with the resort you own.


----------



## mamiecarter (Jun 2, 2006)

*My Favorite RCI Fantasy*

No one is depositing prime weeks with RCI anymore. We are all useing our weeks or making money renting them ourselves. They beg and beg but it does no good. The company folds and their exchange funktions are taken over by TUG. We all live hapily ever after.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm giving them one more chance with a top trader VRi that I usually give to SFX and I'll deposit my week 27 Welk with SFX. I thought maybe the VRI advantage would help and I don't have anything to play with online. I thought I'd overcome that addiction, but it's creeping in again.
Liz


----------



## Aldo (Jun 3, 2006)

I always ask them to tell me what weeks they will give me in exchange for it when they call....Throws them for a loop.

What's the sense in depositing with RCI anyway?  Might as well throw your week away.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah, after reading this thread I called and got my week back (I need to check RCI and see if that was actually done) as it wasn't even confirmed yet. I really do like the online feature and I like the more advance planning with RCI when you don't often have to wait as long as SFX, which I use a lot. So, I'm giving it some more thought. What was really influencing me though was SFX bonus week. Even at $399 with $20 off for platinum membership, it's a good deal.
Liz


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jun 4, 2006)

Same here, the more i read it the more i am less tempted to deposit my 2008 with them.... leaning strongly to SFX now...  When i see so many Tuggers telling me my good deposit week (high demand) will be taken for renting while i will get nothing for it....  :annoyed:    Sure they dont tell us that when you subscribe with them in buying at your resort....  They keep showing you the catalogue and tell you how easy you can go anyhwhere in the world with RCI...   If i had not known your forum, i would have probably continue to deposit every year and wonder why i have not receive anything in return...


----------



## suzanne (Jun 4, 2006)

Maybe they should offer to give us an exchange at a place we want to go for depositing our weeks.

Suzanne


----------



## Aldo (Jun 4, 2006)

suzanne said:
			
		

> Maybe they should offer to give us an exchange at a place we want to go for depositing our weeks.
> 
> Suzanne



Actually offering you a decent exchange for depositing?  What a brilliant idea for a timeshare exchange company!!!   

Actually, DAE already does this...


----------



## tonyg (Jun 4, 2006)

II clearly has the edge here, with the request first option.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 8, 2006)

Reading all this stuff about RCI just makes me that much happier that all but one of my units is with I.I. and that one is a HGVC week. It's bad enough to have telemarketers calling asking if I want to sell or rent my week let alone an exchange company calling to ask me to deposit my week. If I want to deposit my week I'll do so when I choose to do it. If I want to use it I don't need some rep trying to play Let's-make-a-deal to get me to turn loose of the vacation I had planned.

Granted I.I. will send me stuff in the mail with offeres of an AC but at least they're not calling and bugging me at home.


----------



## mdmbdumont (Jun 9, 2006)

I would say they have increased demand or too many people sitting idle on the phone, my wife has gotten two daytime calls from RCI this week  and I don't think we have received any kind of call from them in over a year prior:ignore:


----------



## melschey (Jun 9, 2006)

mdmbdumont said:
			
		

> I would say they have increased demand or too many people sitting idle on the phone, my wife has gotten two daytime calls from RCI this week  and I don't think we have received any kind of call from them in over a year prior:ignore:



Or maybe there a lot of people like us that have decided to stop giving RCI our valuable weeks.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jun 10, 2006)

melschey said:
			
		

> Or maybe there a lot of people like us that have decided to stop giving RCI our valuable weeks.



   Either that....or do what I do....own crappy weeks, (week 5 in Williamsburg VA), and deposit away!!!!!


----------



## Elli (Jun 10, 2006)

Skinsfan1311 said:
			
		

> Either that....or do what I do....own crappy weeks, (week 5 in Williamsburg VA), and deposit away!!!!!


But do you get any half decent exchanges for your crappy weeks?


----------



## geekette (Jun 10, 2006)

I matched a 3 br Christmas in Hilton Head at Waterside Spinnaker with one of my crappy weeks.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jun 10, 2006)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jun 11, 2006)

Elli said:
			
		

> But do you get any half decent exchanges for your crappy weeks?



That's a fair question. 

I've only owned for a few years.  It's a 2-BR lockoff unit that I deposit as two 1-BR weeks.  As for the "crappy weeks"  I didn't have any choice for either the resort, (Sunterra Powhattan Plantation), or the time,(week 5), because my folks owned it for around 20 yrs, or so, before selling to me for $1.00  

They quit travelling as much, but they got great exchanges, mostly in Europe.  It's kind of a weird week, I suppose, because it's actually a "Blue" week.   They originally purchased it as a "white" week, and after they owned for about 5 years or so, it was "upgraded" to a "Blue" week 

Since I've owned, these are the following exchanges that I've gotten, against 1-BR deposits.  

Morritt's Tortuga Club(1-BR)
Sheraton Vistana(2-BR unit...I actually stayed twice, but my folks still owned for the first stay)
Orange Lake Country Club(2-BR unit)
Royal Sunset Resort(3-BR unit)
Tahoe Seasons Resort(1-BR)
Summer Bay Resort (twice, 1-BR unit & 2-BR unit)
Royal Aloha Tahoe(1-BR)

With the exception of Summer Bay & Royal Aloha, all my exchanges have been at Gold Crown, or Resorts of International Distinction...so yeah, I'd say I get better than "half decent"  exchanges.  I'm still amazed to have scored the properties in Tahoe, as both of these exchanges are/were, for mid-January.... 

I just ignore the VC's line, "Sir, you shouldn't expect much, as you don't have great trading power"   It got to the point where they're so annoying, that I do all of my searches on-line, and only talk to them after an exchange has been confirmed.

It's no secret how I get these great exchanges...I deposit my weeks waaay ahead, remain a tad flexible, and I'm patient....thus far, it's worked pretty great for me!


----------



## geekette (Jun 11, 2006)

Skinsfan1311 said:
			
		

> It's no secret how I get these great exchanges...I deposit my weeks waaay ahead, remain a tad flexible, and I'm patient....thus far, it's worked pretty great for me!



Yep, these are the keys to it.  Deposit early, search early and often and above all, be flexible.  

Trade tests don't hold much appeal for me, either.


----------



## Elli (Jun 11, 2006)

geekette said:
			
		

> Yep, these are the keys to it.  Deposit early, search early and often and above all, be flexible.
> Trade tests don't hold much appeal for me, either.


Geekette and Skinsfan - so far so good, but will it last?  Lately I have found that one of the studios we own just doesn't pull the same exchanges as it used to, even though I always deposit early.


----------



## acesneights (Jun 11, 2006)

Actually, RCI will be losing lots of Fairfield deposits after the new Fairfield directory comes out.

Fairfield will no longer allow ARP (10-13 month reservations by owners before the general ownership gets in) to be deposited to RCI, so, in the future, owners who ARP to get great traders will be depositing them with II, DAE, SFX, etc.

In fact TUG will need a whole sticky thread to tell the thousands of Fairfield owners who can't deposit to RCI what to do.

Aces

Another victory for Fairfield resale at the expense of retail buyers


----------



## madmitch (Jun 11, 2006)

My Tahoe Beach and Ski week (1bdrm dlx week 38 or 39) usually trades with RCI, but the HOA added I.I. last year and I deposited my 2005 week with them and heck, I get decent 2 and 3 bedroom options for it. I think I can even get Marriott TAHOE, which is amazing seeing they are same location.
I have my 06 week to deposit again, maybe I should join and try RCI just to see if my options are better.
What will I get for special perks?


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jun 12, 2006)

Elli said:
			
		

> Geekette and Skinsfan - so far so good, but will it last?  Lately I have found that one of the studios we own just doesn't pull the same exchanges as it used to, even though I always deposit early.



I don't know, I can't see into the future . In any event, since we're rather flexible, and live near a major airport, I'm not going to lose any sleep over how long it will last.  I'm just going to continue to go with the flow....  

All joking aside, I deposit a MINIMUM of a year in advance.  There so many places to go,(more that I'll ever be able to visit in my lifetime), so I know that I'll always find _something_ that peaks our interest.   Admittedly, I have this attitude because I may not have as much as a vested interest as my fellow Tuggers.  Had I dropped major bucks, on a couple of timeshares, I'd be more concerned if I wasn't pulling in great exchanges.   

I knew exactly what I was getting into, when my folks gave us the place.  I know that I've been  fortunate, getting these types of places.   If I was overly concerned, then I'd deposit it as a 2-BR which would, (theoretically), increase my trading power.  But I'd rather take my chances, and deposit 2 weeks, so I can have more vacations.

Thus far, "shooting for the moon", has worked out for me.  As long as I can grab a place with decent diving in the summer, and snowboarding  in the winter..(along with a little gambling somewhere between   ), then I'm happy..


----------



## SBK (Jun 12, 2006)

acesneights said:
			
		

> Actually, RCI will be losing lots of Fairfield deposits after the new Fairfield directory comes out.
> 
> Fairfield will no longer allow ARP (10-13 month reservations by owners before the general ownership gets in) to be deposited to RCI, so, in the future, owners who ARP to get great traders will be depositing them with II, DAE, SFX, etc.
> 
> ...



I thought FF and RCI were both owned by Cendant.  Why would FF allow the deposits in II and others, but not in RCI?


----------



## acesneights (Jun 12, 2006)

SBK said:
			
		

> I thought FF and RCI were both owned by Cendant.  Why would FF allow the deposits in II and others, but not in RCI?



Fairfield doesn't "allow" the deposits. You can deposit your weeks anywhere.

I think it is probably more correct to say that Fairfield won't allow ARP reservations to be deposited in the "free" Fairshare Plus account that every FSP Points owner gets.

It might be possible to deposit the week in another RCI account that was paid for personally as many South African owners have.

Not sure about this one.

Aces


----------



## SBK (Jun 12, 2006)

acesneights said:
			
		

> Fairfield doesn't "allow" the deposits. You can deposit your weeks anywhere.
> 
> I think it is probably more correct to say that Fairfield won't allow ARP reservations to be deposited in the "free" Fairshare Plus account that every FSP Points owner gets.
> 
> ...



Thanks for answering, but I am still confused.


----------



## geekette (Jun 12, 2006)

Skins and I seem to be very much alike - I don't care how long it lasts because I'm not that hard to please.  With the ever-increasing RCI fees and what could very well be a diminishing exchange base, I have no intention of throwing more money into a "tiger trader" whose length of tigerness is unknown.  

Nope, I'll keep cheaping out and use DAE for non-US.


----------



## lbertera (Jun 12, 2006)

They called for me to deposit my Sol Mar studio March 2007; yet they will not give me anything decent for the exchange.  I told them I was going with DAE because their exchange fees were to high.


----------



## acesneights (Jun 14, 2006)

SBK said:
			
		

> Thanks for answering, but I am still confused.



If you own Fairfield Points, you can make a reservation and deposit the week with any exchange company except RCI. You need to provide a guest certificate to the exchange guest.

To deposit a week wIth RCI, you must request a week to be deposited by Fairfield. Generally, you had no choice as to which week was deposited, except that you could use your owner's ARP privileges to reserve a specific week and deposit with RCI.

That option has been forbidden by Fairfield, probably because TUGgers were picking off the primo weeks at 13 months, less 1 second and depositing them with RCI for the highest trading power. The less sophisticated owners, who waited for 13 months less an hour or even a day were frozen out and complained to Fairfield that they can't get the prime week they paid $30,000 

However, all that's likely to happen is that the same weeks will be picked off at 13 months, less 1 second and deposited with another exchange company.

After further thought, I realized that you can't deposit a Fairfield week with RCI using a personally paid for account.

You have to use another exchange company. And with RCI fees increasing better than 10% a year, this will encourage more Fairfield owners to do so.

Aces


----------

